# Boots P.Q.D Testing Building, Nottingham



## 85 Vintage (Mar 30, 2009)

The building houses labs and offices that were used for the quality and development testing of many different products. These ranged from Boots own brand products, some you wouldn't usually associate with Boots, ant and slug destroyer for example. Right through to electrical (irons, kettles, radio's and more) and other domestic products from different manufacturers that they would have sold. It's also possible that they did independent tests for other companies.

I've searched quite a bit and haven't found much information on this particular site, maybe because Boots transfered the Testing work to their main site not too far away. All I have managed to find is this...



> Wilson Bowden Developments have submitted a planning application for a new landmark 100,000 sq ft office development in Nottingham.
> 
> The property developer has contracted to acquire the former Boots 32,490 sq ft product testing facility on Wilford Road following negotiation with Nottingham agents Lambert Smith Hampton and Fisher Hargreaves Proctor.
> 
> ...



Basically the development was nice, new shiney offices. They either didn't get the planning permission or just haven't got the funds to start the development yet. If they had, I wouldn't be writing this 

It's hard to say when the building was first used by Boots. The earliest dates on paperwork are from the 70's but it's possible they were there earlier. It's easier to say when Boots stopped using the building for testing. One of the peices of equipment has got a safety test sticker on it, dated 24/11/05 and else where there's the certificate for the 'Employers Liability' insurance with an exiry date of 31/3/06, so it would be sometime between those two dates.

It's been hit by copper thieves, quite badly in some places. There's still alot to see and some quite interesting bits, the Technical Library being one. Quite alot of reference books and other paperwork left in there.

I've visited a few times, that's why haven't put a date in the title because the visits have been spread over about 6 months. Not much has changed from the first to the last visit, just more of the usual pikey/metal thieve damage.

The visits have been with a few other members on here, Kaputnik, Neosea, Ashless and the_revolution. The last being with Neosea.

On with the pics..














































It had to be done 




















Was good to get onto the roof, so good views and pics but very exposed so was pretty much a rush job up there
Nottingham Eye





Ratcliffe Power Station in the distance










Rest are the previous visits are here, here and here.

Have left some out so the other visitors can post some different pics. I know there's some good one's to come from them


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2009)

85 Vintage said:


> It had to be done



LOL. My thoughts exactly, when I saw the pic. 
Somewhat bizarre seeing the dummy bum! 
Interesting amount of stuff left...good write-up, Vintage.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 30, 2009)

Very good report there.
Top stuff.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 30, 2009)

It was a cool explore, thanks Vintage for the invite 

I will get my photos up asap


----------



## Neosea (Mar 31, 2009)

A selection, more will be posted on my site as and when.

















































































More images here


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool pics, looks a good place


----------



## dieseldrinker (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the biohazard sign, I wonder whats in those sealed drawers? Thats a cool visit.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2009)

More excellent pics, Neo. The rooftop one's gorgeous...liking the last shot too.  
I would love that desk with all those drawers...somewhere to store all my photos!


----------



## 85 Vintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pics mate, especially like the 3 switches all lit up. Don't know what made me stick my torch in through the side of the machine. Your persistance with getting a good shot paid off, came out well 

How did the shot of all the electrical bits and bobs come out mate?



dieseldrinker said:


> I wonder whats in those sealed drawers? Thats a cool visit.



It's been said by everyone on previous visits to the place. You get bored after taking tape off a few of the draws/cupboards  I reckon that when they were moving out of the building, as they emptied the draws and cupboards they taped them up so everyone knew they were empty.


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 1, 2009)

Good work; some good pictures there from both of you.

That roof shot was a bit cheeky considering the building across the river 

I never got round to editing my photos as they weren't very good and I was lacking motivation - seeing yours I have even less


----------



## Neosea (Apr 1, 2009)

Goldie87 said:


> Cool pics, looks a good place



Thanks mate



Foxylady said:


> More excellent pics, Neo. The rooftop one's gorgeous...liking the last shot too.
> I would love that desk with all those drawers...somewhere to store all my photos!



You would need those movable rail mounted storage shelves for all your photos 



85 Vintage said:


> Great pics mate, especially like the 3 switches all lit up. Don't know what made me stick my torch in through the side of the machine. Your persistance with getting a good shot paid off, came out well
> 
> How did the shot of all the electrical bits and bobs come out mate?



It was a good idea, felt sorry for the position you had to hold while I messed about and fought with the camera.

Oh which electrical bits? There were so many  



The_Revolution said:


> Good work; some good pictures there from both of you.
> 
> That roof shot was a bit cheeky considering the building across the river
> 
> I never got round to editing my photos as they weren't very good and I was lacking motivation - seeing yours I have even less



Thanks mate, - get your photos up! I am sure you are being modest


----------



## 85 Vintage (Apr 2, 2009)

Neosea said:


> It was a good idea, felt sorry for the position you had to hold while I messed about and fought with the camera.
> 
> Oh which electrical bits? There were so many





The electrical bits, literally (the resistors and switches), that were in the wall unit.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 2, 2009)

85 Vintage said:


> The electrical bits, literally (the resistors and switches), that were in the wall unit.



It came out ok, but nothing exciting. Should have taken another photo.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Apr 2, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Should have taken another photo.



That's what made me go back, the second, third and forth times 

I still haven't played with camera in the dark or even looked at the instruction manual


----------



## Neosea (Apr 3, 2009)

85 Vintage said:


> That's what made me go back, the second, third and forth times
> 
> I still haven't played with camera in the dark or even looked at the instruction manual



Why am I not surprised? 

You will get round to looking at the manual for your camera, as long as you are enjoying it, what does it matter?


----------

